# "Museum quality" collection- Northern NV CL



## KingSized HD (Sep 5, 2017)

Not sure if this has been posted here yet. Left a phone message for seller and hadn't received a return call (at least from that number) after a couple of days. BTW, ad says "prices firm" but doesn't list any
I'm interested to know what he has if anyone sees it.
https://reno.craigslist.org/bik/d/antique-bicycles/6237196580.html

No pics, here's the ad copy:

*Antique Bicycles (Dayton, NV)*

All of listed have been restored to: Museum Quality---
(ALSO - I have Bicycles available for restoring) 
1939 Schwinn DX with tank
1952 Schwinn Black Phantom
1950 Schwinn Straight Bar with tank and spring front fork
1939 Road Master, with spring master fork
1950's Columbia
1939 Colson 1915 Dayton
1920 Mead Ranger
Matching men and womens 1937 Shelby Flyers
1964 Dunalt w/ 28" lever brake
ALL ORIGINAL
prices firm


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2017)

To far for me. Give @rocketman a jingle, that's his territory. He's the only one I know that's in Reno.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 7, 2017)

Prices are firm
what prices?


----------



## DaveKirsten (Sep 19, 2017)

I'll be in Reno Saturday... anyone know how to reach the seller?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2017)

I never received a reply either? V/r Shawn


----------

